# NOMINATE: Most Futuristic City



## Javi (Mar 18, 2005)

Hong Kong
Chicago
Dubai


----------



## MoneyBags (Nov 24, 2004)

1. Seoul
2. Hong Kong
3. Tokyo 

.. All three cities have such high-tech infulstructures, but Seoul I think has the best. I mean for god's sake they have 40% of the world's hotspots just in that one city... Hong Kong and Tokyo are very futuristic also...


----------



## Manu84 (Nov 16, 2003)

Valladolid
Hong Kong
Dubai


----------



## Pucelano77 (Mar 22, 2004)

Baldebotijos de Arriba (little, but futuristic)
Valladolid
Dubai


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Hong kong
Dubai
Tokyo


----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

i think
Seoul
Tokyo
New York


----------



## KulasKusgan (Jan 27, 2005)

Tokyo
Nagoya
Yokohama


----------



## ProudBuffalonian (Jul 21, 2005)

Niagara Falls Ontario.


----------



## Mr.ASAP (Aug 28, 2005)

1- Dubai
2- Hong Kong
3- Shanghai


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

DUBAI
Hong Kong
Tokyo

The most futuristic places ARE in Asia 

At least by the looks. By the infrastructure (sights are not everything) German, Scandinavian and Swiss cities would beat them all


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Hong Kong
Dubai ( but no until 2012)


----------



## stanford (Sep 14, 2002)

Tokyo
Osaka
Hong Kong


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Shanghai
Dubai
Mumbai


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

Dubai
Hong Kong
Tokyo


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

Hong Kong, Shangai, any japanese city.


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

Tokyo  

In some aspects, Hong Kong is also quite advanced, but in totalily (both quality and quantity) Tokyo no doubt. New technologies come from her!  

1. Tokyo
2. Hong Kong
3. ??


----------



## source26 (Jun 27, 2005)

this is what the most futuristic city will look like:
after oil runs out, after over population will mean total chaos,
after hundreds of millions will loose their homes due to global warming
related catastrophes:
may I present how your future city will most probably look like:


----------



## Faz90 (Aug 24, 2005)

Would you explain how Hong Kong or Tokyo would ever be like that?


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Brasilia (still)
Shanghai
Dubai


----------



## Xeni-2 (Jan 20, 2004)

1. Tokyo
2. Seoul
3. Hong Kong


----------



## source26 (Jun 27, 2005)

Most futuristic city is Sao Paolo and Paris
both have unbelievably good waste treatment schemes and energy conservation plans, excellent capability of holding up millions of people in a good environment and in paris becoming the first city to be entirely wireless, the first everywhere online internet city in the world!.
Futuristic? That for me means cities that plan ahead for the future, not some weird buildings that will go out of fashion the day they are opened.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

^ I will have to agree with you when it comes to Paris.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

We have nominated long enough. Someone start a poll.


----------



## Joe_centennial (Sep 6, 2005)

Hong Kong
Shanghai
London (after all the projects are done)


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

depends on your definition of futureristic.
i wouldn't even call dubai that " futurisitic" ... 
maybe HK No.1
dubai is in the top3 just because its project though.


----------



## source26 (Jun 27, 2005)

dubai isnt even in the top 20.. futuristic has to be more than x number of over 40 storey towers and lavish designs.. it ahs to be about engineering feats and conquering obstacles facing multi-million residents cities like unique transportation, waste or zoning systems..
to have the worlds highest building is more narcistic than futuristic, because its not saying anything on how future cities will look or need to change


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

as i said it depends on your definition of futurisitc.
if it means "new" then dubai certainly is in the top 20 easily.


----------



## source26 (Jun 27, 2005)

when dubai has 2-3 million people and can feed them then maybe it will be eligable.. right now futuristic is being able to house and feed 10-20 million people and do it efficiently in a sustainable way..
I dont see one thing dubai is doing for the ecology, in fact, It is ruining the water habitat by all the islands it is building


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

I nominate Dubai.


----------



## source26 (Jun 27, 2005)

I Nominate Ashgabat :lol:


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

"dubai isnt even in the top 20.. futuristic has to be more than x number of over 40 storey towers and lavish designs.. it ahs to be about engineering feats and conquering obstacles facing multi-million residents cities like unique transportation, waste or zoning systems.."

Yes but you can say the way of the cityplanning in Dubai is very futuristic. With artificial islands etc as solutions. Very well planned green areas, new trafficsystem etc. It's very good planned.

They way they plan developement for Dubai i believe is the future of cityplanning for larger cities.

"I dont see one thing dubai is doing for the ecology, in fact, It is ruining the water habitat by all the islands it is building"

I wouldn't say the islands got that much of an impact in the ecology, they also create more litoral (at least thats what its called in Swedish, the marine biological ecology near the coast).


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

pity theres no poll with this. By the looks of it, Tokyo is the hot favourite.


----------



## TORONTOCOPENHAGEN (Sep 12, 2004)

I nominate Hong Kong.

The Central District is taken right out of a science fiction movie. The "skywalks" are very futuristic and so are almost all of the buildings.

Peter K


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

got any pics of the skywalks?


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Tokyo 
HK
Bangkok


----------



## RRC (Dec 20, 2003)

Hong Kong
Tokyo
Dubai


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

Shanghai 
Hong Kong
Tokyo


----------



## Jose Luis (Jun 15, 2004)

TOKYO
DUBAI
HONG KONG


----------



## TOWERCITY2005 (Jan 5, 2005)

1- Dubai
2- Shanghai
3- Seoul


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Tokyo
Seoul
London?
Paris?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

btw...futuristic?
is this rather judging from 'looks' or 'forward thinking'


----------



## DShoost88 (Nov 1, 2005)

Dubai
Hong Kong
Singapore

(FYI, a futuristic city must be clean, pristene, sleek, steady, and flawless. From experience, Shanghai and Tokyo are none of those things. A futuristic city must be spacious, not crowded. Try catching a bus or dodging traffic in these cities. In fact, just try to breathe the air outside; it is damn near impossible.)


----------



## skysdalimit (Nov 23, 2004)

Charlotte
Jakarta
Dubai


----------



## wallh (Jun 12, 2005)

Hong Kong
Shangai
Tokyo


----------



## stadiumfuture (Apr 21, 2005)

You have different cities, new towns and old towns. In mine opinion is Dubai an new town and Shanghai an old town. Dubai is futuristic in de new world and Shanghai is futuristic in the old world. 

New town future Old town future

Dubai Shanghai
Senzhen Hong Kong
Zoetermeer (Holland) Tokyo


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

shanghai
dubai
tokyo


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

stadiumfuture said:


> Zoetermeer (Holland) Tokyo


:hahaha:

Where are you coming from? You can't compare a suburb of a 400000 inhabitant city in Holland with a metropole like Tokyo.


----------



## ۩SkyScraper۩ (Oct 28, 2005)

nothing can beat Dubai in this one
so
Dubai
Shanghai
Hong Kong


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Shanghai, Tokyo, Singapore, Dubai


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

source26 said:


> still sticking to sao paolo!!


sorry but that is a more than strange selection - Sao Paulo looks more like a city of concrete housing commission blocks, currently one of the least futuristic cities aesthetically speaking. I understand it's your opinion and I wont knock it, but it does seem a little odd to me. If your arguement relates to waste treatment... well there are cities that do it much better. Dubai is built in a desert so is vegas they have to rely on technology for survival too. Sao Paulo is backward in comparison to other large western centres in most respects so I find it hard to swallow it being labelled futuristic.

Oriental Pearl Tower has more futurism in it that the entire city of Sao Paulo IMO.

if the future was based on a vision of the 1970s then yes it would win...









Shanghai looks more like a futuristic alien city with it's extraneous archietcture.









Vegas with the Luxor and its light beacon.









Central/Admiraly - Hong Kong with A shiny looking BOC and unusual Lippo Centre









Again more futuristic alien buildings in Dubai - extraneous and other worldly in appearance.









Shenzhen and its bright, dynamic buildings...


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

How about New Sydney...


----------



## thoju75 (Jul 22, 2004)

Paris
Tokyo
Shanghai


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

tokyo
hong kong
shanghai


----------



## St!ckyesman (Jul 15, 2004)

Tokyo
Hong Kong
Yokohama


----------



## dhoyax (Apr 2, 2005)

hongkong
dubai
shanghai


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

Shanghai
Dubai
Las Vegas


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Nominations are now closed.

As this contest has been running for so long (due to me being away), it's going to take me a while to add up all these nominations, but I'll try and get a poll done by the weekend. 

Cheers

Will


----------

